

Debt: The first 5000 years - huangm
http://blog.longnow.org/2010/04/22/debt-the-first-five-thousand-years/

======
ab9
This is a duplicate submission. The original is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286952>

------
shawndumas
PDF: <http://www.eurozine.com/pdf/2009-08-20-graeber-en.pdf>

